# احد يفهمني الملي امبير



## TECHI (1 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

هاذي اول مشاركة لي في المنتدى و انشاءالله مستمرين معكم 

عندي مشكلة يا ريت احد يفهمني الاول و بعد كده يساعدني 

انا واحد من هواة الـ RC cars
دايما اعدل فيها من ناحية التصميم الخارجي و تغير و تشكيل البلاستيك و غيره الخ..
ففكرت اتوسع شوية في الاكترونيات و من هنا بدأت 

عندي وحده من السيارات تشتغل ببطاريات جافة AA 1.5V
السيارة تحتاج الى 6 بطاريات ... المشكلة انها دايما تخلص بسرعة 
علشان كدا قلت ابغى اخليها rechargeable 
و على قد فهمي حسبت 1.5 في 6 بطاريات تساوي 9 volt
قلت بدل ما اجيب 6 بطاريات AA قلت اجيب بطارية وحده 9 Volt

و فعلا خليت السيارة تشتغل على بطارية *rechargeable 9V 175mAh*
:75:

المشكلة هنااااااااا
انو السيارة تمشي بطيئ :10: مع انها نفس الـ volts

واحد من اصحابي يقول يمكن تكون المشكلة في الملي امبير 
و قالي لازم يكون نفس الفولت و نفس الملي امبير علشان تشتغل السيارة بسرعتها الطبيعية 

المشكلة منى عارف الـ ملي امبير حق السيارة علشان البطاريات الجافة ال AA ماعندها ملي امبير 
اجل كيف اعرف الملي امبير حق السيارة علشان اجيب زيو :87:

انا عارف كلامي ملخبط شوية بس الله يوفقكم فهموني و ساعدوني ليا اسبوع و انا ادور و ابحث و مالي حل اني لازم اسال ناس فاهمه زيكم 

شكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 يناير 2012)

هذا مقصود به التيار الممكن أن تعطيه البطارية
هنا نقطتين
أولا الفولت 
لو قمت بقياس الفولت ستجد 6 بطاريات تعطى 9 فولت أو أعلى قليلا لكن البطارية القابلة للشحن ستجدها 7.2 فولت أى هناك 2 فوات فرق
ثانيا التيار
كلما كبر حجم البطارية كان لها قدرة اعطاء تيار أكبر - المسأله ببساطة لو أن بطارية سيارة مثلا 80 أمبير تلفت فقام صاحبها بمحاولة تشغيلها على بطارية كشاف طوارئ و كلاهما من نفس النوع و 6 فولت بالتمام، لكن البطارية الصغيرة لا تستطيع تشغيل هذا الحمل


----------



## howkman (2 يناير 2012)

حاول تقيس تيار ال6 بطاريات وبعدها قارنه مع تيار البطاريه ذات ال9 فولت 
​


----------



## معاذفوزي (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الزميل جديد 
لقد اشار الزميلين الى اجابتك حول سؤالك لكنك لم تصل . الية وكما اشار استاذنا ماجد عباس والزميل الآخر 
الى بطارية السيارة 80 امبير .ولماذا 12 فولت ولكن عندما تنضر الى اسلاك التوصيل للبطارية تجدها ذات حجم وقطر كبير وذلك لكي تتحمل فرق الجهد المار خلالها لاعتبارها تقريبا مقاومة فيسري التيار خلالها الة الماطور او المحرك وكما تسميه انت والسبب هو اننا نريد تيار عالي ليقوم بتدوير المحرك وبعزم كبير لنحصل على التشغيل وسير المركبة ونحن انعرف ان الحرارة تتناسب مع مربع التيار فكلما زاد التيار زادة الحرارة معة 
وبالتالي يؤدي الى تلف الاسلاك وعندها يحصل عطب في المركبة وترى ذلك واضحا بوجود رائحة عطب او احتراق . لذلك في النوع الذي انت مولع فيه تستخدم بطارية dc. وبما ان القدرة المطلوبة وهي (التيار * الفولتية ) قليلة نسبيا مقارنة بالحالة الاولى لذلك نحتاج الى الملي امبير وهي الوحدة الصغيرة من الامبير 
وكما هو الفولت وهناك الملي فولت . فأن المشكلة الرئيسية عندك هو قلة التيار المار بالدائرة فأنت تتكلم عن فولتية البطارية والمطلوب هو تيار فأن الهدف للكهرباء هو التيار وليس الفولتية وان اي دائرة كهربائية تتالف من العناصر مصدر الفولتية ومقاومة السلك والحمل الذي هو لديك المحرك ليسري التيار بين في الدائرة 
ولكن يكون في حالة سيارتك هو ملي امبير .
اما اذا كان سؤالك ما هو الملي امبير فعليك اولا دراسة الامبير وتكون قد طلبت توضيح الحالة الفيزيائية للضاهرة في تدفق الالكترونات في المواد الموصلة والشبة موصلة وترك مكانها فجوات وتنتقل هذة الالكترونات من مستويات طاقة الى اعلى وهو ما يسمى بالموصل وشبة الموصل وهو علم واسع يحتاج الى عناية ودراسة شاملة فيها تستطيع طلب كتب ومصادر توضح الضواهر وتشرح ما تطلبة بالتفصيل .
لكن سبب سرعة سيارتك هو قلة التيار .


----------



## inverterman (3 يناير 2012)

اخي العزيز بالنسبة الى موضوعك ....نحن نعرف ان كل حمل يحتاج الى power خاصة به والتي تاخذ المعادلة التالية:
P=V*I
فلو فرضنا ان سيارتك تحتاج power=270mW فأن التيار الازم لتعويض هذه القدرة =30mA (حيث ان الفولتية =9V ) .
وبهذا فأن الست بطاريات المستخدمة تغطي قيمة هذا التيار بفولتية 9v اما البطارية التي جعلتيها بديلا" للبطاريات الست لا يمكنها تجهيز التيار اللازم لهذه القدرة وبالتالي فان القدرة المجهزة من هذه البطارية ستكون اقل من القدرة الازمة لمحرك السيارة وبالتالي ستكون السرعة بطيئة....والحل يكمن بأستخدام بطارية ذات سعة تيار اكبر وقيمة هذا التيار كل ما كانت اكبر لنفس الفولتية كانت القدرة اكبر ,,,,حيث لكل بطارية هنالك تيار مكتوب على غلافه والمسمى AH (امبير* ساعة ) ...ولك الشكر والتقدير
​


----------



## TECHI (4 يناير 2012)

يعطيكم العافية يا شباب و الله يوفقكم على هذه الشروحات ماشالله عليكم 
تم حل مشكلة السيارة ... ياريت اكون بخبرتكم في يوم من الايام


----------



## م/محمدخالد (6 يناير 2012)

الاخوة الزملاء ........لقد شدنى لقراءة هذا الموضوع تعليقاتكم القوية والتى كل منها يخدم جانبا من الموضوع:
اما عن متسلسلة التفكير للسائل فيجب ان تتم كالاتى....اولا: ان يعرف ان كانت البطاريات الستة توالى ام توازى ام مجموعتين توالى وتوازى....وهذا يقاس كفولت من على اطراف التوصيل لدائرة السيارة..لانه لا ربما ان تكون هناك توصيلة داخليه للبطاريات غير ما نشاهده نحن من الخارج...
ثانيا: التيار هو الذى يعطى المحرك العزم اللازم للحركة وهذا التيار يتناسب عكسيا مع مقاومة ملفات الموتور وايضا مع المقاومه الداخلية للبطارية نفسها...ولذلك انت قد استخدمت نوعا من البطاريات ذات مقاومة داخلية عالية وهى لا تصلح لتغذية الاحمال التى تتطلب تيارات عالية... فمن الافضل ان تستخدم بطاريات Li-ion.
****** واريد ان ارد على الاخ الفاضل الذى اشار الى ان تيار البطاريه هو القيمه المشار اليها ب Ah وهذا كلام يعترية عدم الدقة لان هذه القيمه تمثل سعة البطاريه...اى مدى امدادها بقيمة معينة من التيار بالنسبة للزمن...فمثلا لو عندى بطاريه 2Ah فمعنى هذا انى يمكننى ان اشغل حمل يحتاج 2 امبير لمدة 1 ساعه او حمل 1 امبير لمدة 2 ساعة او حمل 200 ميلى امبير لمدة 10 ساعات وهكذا......وبالنسبة الى سبب تولد الحرارة فى الاسلاك فانه التيار العالى وليس الجهد كما ذكر زميل فاضل...


----------

